# FM Muskies Inc.



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Is this club still operating? Now that im getting into the sport i thought it would be cool to join and get some advice since i'm new to fishing muskies.

If anyone is a member or has any information on meetings and joining or anything let me know.

Thanks,

Eric Schultz


----------

